
Backport: A CLI to automate backporting of commits on a GitHub repo - watson
https://github.com/sqren/backport
======
watson
I really love this tool - We use it to backport commits from master to our
older release branches on the Kibana project. I can't emphasize enough how
many hours this saves us every week.

It creates a PR for each backport you make and label them "backport", so you
can easily see them all here:
[https://github.com/elastic/kibana/pulls?q=is%3Apr+is%3Aopen+...](https://github.com/elastic/kibana/pulls?q=is%3Apr+is%3Aopen+label%3Abackport)

